
Medium's new claps reaction button to replace recommends - sidi
https://thenextweb.com/insider/2017/08/11/mediums-new-claps-reaction-button-lets-you-applaud-authors-you-love/#.tnw_6pbXkKLc
======
sidi
I am not sure if I like this change, more at [https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115011350967-Claps](https://help.medium.com/hc/en-
us/articles/115011350967-Claps). In HN analogy, it's like saying you can
upvote a post multiple times (up to a max of 50 times). How do you prevent
gaming the system in this scenario?

